# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  rak pecherza moczowego jakie sa rokowania

## nikola1984

wyniki histopatologiczne

-naciekajacy rak urotelialny G3 pecherza moczowego 

-Widoczne naciekanie blony miesniowej własciwej jakie sa rokowania i czy w gre wchodzi operacyjne usuniecie pecherza,

----------


## nikola1984

juz znam odpowiedz...............:-(

----------

